# Morbid Angel live in Melbourne at the HiFi (Ouroboros, The Amenta)



## Tomo009 (May 28, 2011)

So another live report from me, this one at the hifi. Not my favorite venue, it is very vertical and generally the sound isn't great, I'd say it's about the midrange of Melbourne venues. They must of had a great sound guy last night though as it was a lot better than usual. It's also not very "intimate" I guess is the word, the pit is lowered, the stage raised so from the pit you are really looking straight up and the fence is about 3 meters from the stage, which is odd because the actual room is tiny.

First up was Ouroboros, a band I had heard of previously as I was going to use the name in a band I was in at the time. They are tech death in a vein more similar to Decapitated than Psycroptic. So technical but still very brutal. They put on an amazing show but the crowd didn't get into it as much as they could have until near the end of their set. Wish they did, the band really deserved it, tight as hell.

Then was The Amenta, I wasn't really looking forward to them beforehand, didn't really think they were my style. Can say I was pleasantly surprised, they were less techno and more industrial than I remembered from my first impressions of them. And though they sort of went for the "grim trve" look, they had REALLY great stage aesthetic going on, very theatrical in their presentation and the frontman was soaking up the audience. Was one jarring moment though when the whole band stopped for the bass cutting out.

Finally who everyone was there to see, the almighty Morbid Angel! I would like to quell anyone's fears, they still have it live. Like really have it, it was truly an experience I'm glad I didn't miss. There was an annoying screech that was apparent during the guitar solos but it wasn't overpowering, apart from that the sound was great. The highlights for me were definitely God of Emptiness and the fact that there was no cheesy encore. There really isn't much more to say, there isn't a whole lot to criticize about the performance.


----------



## warped (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the report!! The Amenta's nOn album is one of my fav Australian Metal releases for a long time!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 28, 2011)

Fuck I love The Amenta. Can't wait to see them here next month.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 28, 2011)

I checked out Ouroboros and I have to say to say it sounds a lot like Psycroptic/Nile and nothing like Decapitated 

I will definitely check out their album when it's out.

Anyone who wants to listen to their new song can do so here.


----------



## Tomo009 (May 29, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I checked out Ouroboros and I have to say to say it sounds a lot like Psycroptic/Nile and nothing like Decapitated
> 
> I will definitely check out their album when it's out.
> 
> Anyone who wants to listen to their new song can do so here.



You see I would say that Nile sound more like Decapitated than Psycroptic as well haha. More about rhythms than epically long scale runs and jarring moments.


----------



## Stealth7 (May 29, 2011)

I saw them in Sydney last night at the Manning Bar and MA still deliver live! 

Sydney had the same support bands as Melbourne. Ouroboros were alright but they sounded a bit 'samey' to me, The Amenta I wasn't to found of... Not really my cup of tea i guess. 

MA where fucking killer! They sound pretty tight, Tim Yeungs drumming was pretty bitching but his kick drums sound a bit dull, Trey did his usual 'solo' in the middle of Chapel of Ghouls which went on for a bit too long IMO, Daves vocals sound alright. They mainly played songs from the first 4 albums and 2 new ones... Last part of the set was when they busted out the 7s  HOLY SHIT God of Emptiness sounded fucking heavy!  All in all it was a great night.


----------



## Tomo009 (May 29, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> Last part of the set was when they busted out the 7s  HOLY SHIT God of Emptiness sounded fucking heavy!



I know right? Sounded freaking huge.


----------



## Stealth7 (May 29, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> I know right? Sounded freaking huge.



It's the sort of song you expect to hear when the world is ending! 

They also did Dawn of the Angry, Where the slim live which sounded monstrous and Bil Ur-Sag GOE with World of shit at the end!  

Morbid Angel Concert Setlist at Manning Bar, Sydney on May 28, 2011 | setlist.fm

Did the Melbourne Setlist differ much from the Sydney one?


----------



## Tomo009 (May 29, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> It's the sort of song you expect to hear when the world is ending!
> 
> They also did Dawn of the Angry, Where the slim live which sounded monstrous and Bil Ur-Sag GOE with World of shit at the end!
> 
> ...



Encore? I wouldn't call that an encore haha. A 5 minute break while they set up for the 7 strings isn't really an encore XD And yeah looks pretty much identical as far as I can remember.

They also filmed the whole night so I'm wondering if there is gonna be like a full show DVD?

EDIT: And someone youtubed MA's set it seems.

YouTube - &#x202a;Morbid Angel - Hifi Bar, Melbourne, Australia, May 27 2011&#x202c;&rlm;

youtube link not working anymore?


----------

